# Venting a Dust Collector



## mediacop (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm working on installing the proper DC in a one car garage (12×20') shop and was thinking of the Rockwell wall-mounted dust collector because of its small size and reasonable price.

I have a window in the garage, so I thought I would wall mount the DC by the window and run a short length of 4" hose through a cut-out in the window. Then attach the filter bag to the hose on the outside of the window (so I don't have saw dust piled by the side of the house).

I also plan to convert a 5 gallon pail to a min-cyclone to capture most of the material before it gets to the filter bag.

My largest tool is 1 1/2 hp Sears Contractor table saw and would not be more than 6-7 feet away from the DC.

Does anyone see any problems with this set-up?

Thanks in advance.

Larry


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Not sure if you are doing some custom work to convert a 5 gallon pail, but when I was looking at cyclone lids, the lids that fit 5 gallon pails uses 2-1/2" hose fittings, so you may lose some volume there


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

You have to remember that you might be sucking either heated of air conditioned air out of your shop.

If you went that far you may as well put the vacuum outside also. It will be a lot quieter in your shop.


----------

